# grape tomatoes



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I was woundering if rats can have grape tomatoes.? i know they can have regular tomatoes but i am not sure if grape tomatoes are the same or if they have something harmful for rats in them.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

My rats love grape tomatoes. 

I can't find them in the stores that often, but when I do. I share them with my rats.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Mine wont eat them!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I tried giving mine them and they ran and they ran and hid haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you get them on the vine, do remove them from the plant as the tomato plants themselves are toxic.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I will  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

